# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Andalucía expedienta a la mayor balsa de lodos por vertidos al Odiel

## ben-amar

ELPAÍS.COM  Sociedad
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepisoc_3/Tes

Articulo recogido de la edicion de Andalucia de "El Pais"
 La seguridad de los residuos
Andalucía expedienta a la mayor balsa de lodos por vertidos al Odiel
La presa descargó residuos mineros entre enero y marzo tras las fuertes lluvias

M. PLANELLES / L. JIMÉNEZ - Sevilla / Huelva - 16/10/2010

La Agencia Andaluza del Agua ha abierto un expediente administrativo a la multinacional chipriota Emed Tartessus, por verter aguas residuales desde la balsa de desechos mineros que gestiona en Huelva.

Entre enero y marzo de este año, cuando el sur de la Península sufrió unas lluvias históricas, el servicio de Guardería Fluvial de esta agencia, dependiente del Gobierno regional, detectó "vertidos no autorizados de aguas residuales industriales por parte de las instalaciones mineras", según consta en la resolución del 21 de septiembre en la que se comunicó la apertura del expediente a la empresa que gestiona la balsa de Gossan. La resolución es anterior al vertido de lodos tóxicos producido en Hungría tras la ruptura de un depósito de residuos.

La de Gossan, en Riotinto, es la balsa de lodos tóxicos más grande de Europa, y tiene capacidad para albergar 90 millones de toneladas de residuos procedentes de las antiguas minas, que llevan desde 2005 sin funcionar. El arroyo afectado por los vertidos es el Tintillo, que pertenece al cauce del río Odiel.

Los ecologistas llevaban desde diciembre denunciando en los juzgados diferentes vertidos en esta enorme presa, que contiene restos de cobre, hierro, zinc, arsénico y cianuro. La última data del 8 de octubre, cuando Juan Romero, portavoz de Ecologistas en Acción en Huelva, alertó de nuevos vertidos que habían hecho aumentar el pH del río. Según Romero, se estaban vertiendo al Tintillo cantidades "muy considerables de metros cúbicos de aguas ácidas sin depurar, con un alto contenido en metales pesados".

Tras el expediente abierto por la Agencia Andaluza del Agua, se inició un plazo de 15 días para que la compañía expusiera sus alegaciones. Emed confirmó ayer que presentó el pliego de descargo el 8 de octubre. La Junta tendrá que analizarlo ahora y concretar el alcance exacto del vertido y cómo ha afectado al dominio público. Lo previsible es que este expediente obligue a la empresa a imponer medidas para que no se den más casos. También se prevé una sanción económica por los daños provocados al cauce del Odiel, afectado asimismo por la intensa actividad industrial del polo químico onubense.

Ante las denuncias de los ecologistas, la propia empresa reconoció en mayo que había llevado a cabo vertidos al cauce del Odiel. Las llamó "descargas ordenadas" y las justificó por las "precipitaciones históricas recogidas este invierno", que habían hecho subir el nivel de lo embalsado hasta cerca del límite de la presa. Emed Tartessus sostuvo también que esta práctica la estaban llevando a cabo "la gran mayoría de los embalses de Andalucía", que no perjudicó al río y que las "descargas" se hicieron "con conocimiento de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua, la Consejería de Medio Ambiente y el departamento de Minas de la Junta". La Agencia Andaluza del Agua negó ayer que la balsa tuviera su permiso para llevar a cabo estos vertidos al arroyo Tintillo.

Lo cierto es que los embalses andaluces han tenido que hacer descargas este invierno debido a las abundantes lluvias. Pero no se trataba de balsas con residuos tóxicos, como el caso de Gossan. Los responsables de varias presas de este tipo se reunieron este invierno con la Administración autónoma para abordar este asunto. Los empresarios plantearon la posibilidad de que se les permitiera hacer descargas controladas a los ríos para evitar que se produjeran daños mayores y las presas pudieran provocar accidentes medioambientales. Tras analizar esta petición, la Agencia Andaluza del Agua se negó a aprobar las descargas controladas. Fuentes de esta agencia señalaron ayer que para que no se tenga que recurrir a las descargas hay que hacer un trabajo de "previsión", que puede pasar por ampliar la capacidad del embalse.

En la balsa de Gossan ya no entran nuevos desechos. Allí se arrojaron los despojos originados por la extracción de cobre, plata y oro en las minas de Riotinto desde 1960 hasta 2001. El riesgo en el caso de esta enorme presa no es tanto a un posible derrumbe como el ocurrido en Hungría -el terreno es estable en Gossan-, sino que se produzcan filtraciones o vertidos, como los que ha localizado la Junta.

"Las balsas se hicieron en tiempos de desarrollo minero y no se han adaptado, ni mucho menos, a las nuevas tecnologías", sostiene el ecologista Romero. Emed Tartessus ultima los permisos para la reapertura de la mina de Riotinto en 2011. Pero no es propietaria de todo y ha protagonizado algún enfrentamiento con las otras dos dueñas: Rumbo 5.0 y Zeitung. De hecho, en las alegaciones contra el expediente por el vertido, Emed Tartessus sostiene que solo es propietaria del 34% de la zona y que la Junta debe dirigirse a los otros dueños.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepisoc_5/Tes
 ELPAÍS.COM  Sociedad

REPORTAJE: La seguridad de los residuos
El mayor riesgo es la catástrofe gota a gota
El 60% del millar de balsas mineras de España están abandonadas

N. GALARRAGA / ARCADIO SILVOSA - Madrid / Lugo - 16/10/2010

El millar de balsas de residuos mineros dispersas por España vuelve a la actualidad de sopetón con el expediente abierto por la Junta de Andalucía a la empresa responsable del mayor depósito de Europa y tras la catástrofe ecológica ocurrida en Hungría estos días por el vertido de un hectómetro cúbico de barro rojo. El inventario nacional más actualizado es de 2002. Cifra las balsas en casi un millar, de las cuales alrededor del 60% están abandonadas, clausuradas o han sido restauradas. El recuento es obra del Instituto Geológico Minero de España (IGME, un organismo investigador adscrito al Ministerio de Ciencia).
Los ecologistas están inquietos pero sin alarmismo. No temen otra gran catástrofe como la de Aznalcóllar, hace 12 años, pero sí una especie de catástrofe gota a gota. Juan José Carmona, portavoz en asuntos de agua de WWF, lo explica: "Si la balsa no está bien controlada puede ocurrir una catástrofe silenciosa, una catástrofe de la que no te das cuenta, como las filtraciones [de residuos tóxicos] que crean pequeños arroyos, lo que puede tener efectos importantes sobre los acuíferos y eso podría entrar en la cadena alimentaria".

Aznalcóllar fue una lección que no se olvida. Tuvo nefastas consecuencias ambientales y económicas, pero también generó cambios legislativos. Desde 2000 todas las compañías mineras están obligadas a presentar el proyecto de construcción de una balsa, además de un plan de mantenimiento y de seguimiento [de los residuos] incluso para después de la clausura, explica el experto Lucas Vadillo, del IGME. "En España la legislación es suficientemente rigurosa para que no ocurra ninguna catástrofe tras la de Aznalcóllar", añade Vadillo.

Al biólogo e investigador del CSIC Miguel Ferrer -director de la estación biológica de Doñana cuando la rotura de Aznalcóllar- lo que más le preocupa es quién se ocupa de las balsas abandonadas (más de 500, según el inventario de 2002) porque, recalca, "los residuos son para siempre". Todos los depósitos son competencia de las comunidades autónomas.

Explica Ferrer que las balsas más grandes, las que albergan mayor volumen de residuos, son las de las minas de cobre, que se concentran en Sierra Morena. Precisa que de los 39 depósitos ubicados en esa franja, que va de Portugal a Almería, 38 están abandonados. "Se supone que los vigila la Administración", dice. Estos depósitos almacenan sobre todo metales pesados.

Desde WWF, el ecologista Carmona opina que la normativa española es "bastante buena", pero "muchas veces falta voluntad" y añade que las Administraciones deberían poner tanto empeño en hacer cumplir las leyes como el que ponen en elaborarlas. "Hace falta más control [de las balsas] y entender que invertir en prevención y en seguridad es básico, por encima de cualquier ahorro económico a corto plazo"

Para Ferrer, biólogo del CSIC, los planes de emergencia no deben ser conocidos solo por las empresas y las Administraciones sino también por los vecinos. Así, de ocurrir una catástrofe, sabrían a qué se enfrentan, cómo actuar, hacia dónde correr.

Desde Xove, en la costa cantábrica de Lugo, han mirado de reojo a Hungría en las últimas semanas. Porque allí existe, desde hace décadas, una factoría que fabrica aluminio con el mismo procedimiento que la responsable del vertido húngaro.

Cada día se repite el ritual en Xove. Decenas de camiones salen de la planta de la multinacional estadounidense Alcoa -la mayor productora de aluminio del mundo-, cargados con lodos rojos que depositan en una gran balsa que ocupa unas 75 hectáreas (como 75 campos de fútbol) y tiene 80 metros de profundidad. La operación, rutinaria desde hace 30 años, nunca había suscitado gran inquietud entre los vecinos de este Ayuntamiento, uno de los de mayor renta per cápita de Galicia. Ahora es inevitable que observen sin pestañear el vertido de lodos tóxicos, por la similitud aparente entre ambas balsas.

Diariamente, esa inmensa piscina recibe unas 3.000 toneladas de residuos, que ocupan 1.700 metros cúbicos. Desde Alcoa aclaran que son lodos generados en el refino de alúmina a partir de la bauxita, considerados restos mineros "no peligrosos", sometidos a controles diarios para vigilar la estabilidad del dique de contención y garantizar que están en condiciones adecuadas. Explican que el residuo llega al depósito ya filtrado, lo que permite que el barro se consolide en estado sólido, dando lugar a un residuo que no puede fluir, lo que "imposibilita" un suceso como el de Hungría.

Alcoa asegura que todos los controles realizados demuestran la estabilidad del dique, en tanto que el depósito cuenta con un plan de emergencia específico "conocido y aceptado por las autoridades competentes".

Al alcalde, el popular Demetrio Salgueiro, no le gusta que se hable de este tema. Entiende que es "alarmismo infundado" y dice que observa la balsa de Alcoa "con total tranquilidad".

Esta opinión no la comparte una de las vocales de la Asociación para la Defensa Ecológica de Galicia (ADEGA), Adela Figueroa, quien advierte de que no hay "ninguna garantía" de que no vaya a suceder un accidente similar al de Hungría. De hecho, agrega, ya se han detectado fisuras en el muro de contención y aporta un dato más para la inquietud: "La balsa gallega es siete veces superior a la húngara".

La factoría de aluminio tiene previsto usar la balsa hasta en torno a 2020, cuando se espera que la capacidad de almacenamiento llegue a su límite. Existe un proyecto para sellarla y transformarla en zona verde.

----------

